# Honfleur Aire



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

Going to France on 1st June for 7 weeks and intend to park up overnight on the Aire at Honfleur.Is it still open and has anybody visited it recently.
Thanks 
GJB


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Haven't used it this year but did last year. It cost €9 per night with electric (if you're lucky enough to be near a hookup!).

Denise

This ought to be in France touring, perhaps one of the Mods could move it.


----------



## pkc (Oct 6, 2008)

There two days ago, Still 9 Euro, very crowded so went on to aire at La Havre next to port.

Regards PKC.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

Fantastic if you can get in, only a little stroll the the ancient marina and harbour with bars and restaurants all the way around it (horrible)!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We are always looking for updates on all the sites in the MHF Campsite database ... Honfleur is a popular one but we don't have any 2011 reviews, when you get back please enter one :-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=94

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I believe that there is a municipal quite nearby which is where I'll be in June


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Couldn't get on the aire on Easter Sunday (hardly surprising) but ended up here the next weekend, v convenient for Honfleur Camping du Phare

Guy


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

SGMGB said:


> Going to France on 1st June for 7 weeks and intend to park up overnight on the Aire at Honfleur.Is it still open and has anybody visited it recently.
> Thanks
> GJB


Was there beginning of April and only a third full. Will be there again beginning of June before going over to Port Louis- may see you there!


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Was at the Honfleur aire for a couple of nights the last week of April 2011. Still €9 inc. electric. We arrived midweek about three o'clock and only 4 spaces left.

Lots of space the following morning but filled quickly in the afternoon.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

SilverF1 said:


> Was at the Honfleur aire for a couple of nights the last week of April 2011. Still €9 inc. electric. We arrived midweek about three o'clock and only 4 spaces left.
> 
> Lots of space the following morning but filled quickly in the afternoon.


Hi Norman 'n' Liz

Thanks for adding your members review to the campsite entry <<  :wink:

Mike


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*honfleur*

Stay every year at Honfleur Aire.Never have a problem getting on if you arrive between mid morn and mid afternoon!otherwise potluck!It is popular


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I've just submitted a gallery of 78 photos for Honfleur, pending approval.

EDIT
You can view HERE without approval


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

nice pics, Techno. When were they taken? 

I can just imagine the Moules and a nice bottle of Muscadet!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

7th September not long after seeing you in Calais


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> 7th September not long after seeing you in Calais


oh yes, we went down to Italy :roll: 8)


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm just uploading Calais pictures, if you select ORIGINAL size from picture menu you might spot your van :wink:

EDIT
Calais Marina


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Try selecting the full size pictures e.g.
http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Honfluer/13772350_5Kb3R#1295183261_wsGC3cg-O-LB


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> I've just submitted a gallery of 78 photos for Honfleur, pending approval.
> 
> EDIT
> You can view HERE without approval


Unfortunately the now APPROVED submission does not have a working link to the gallery :roll: so a bit pointless


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

> I've just submitted a gallery of 78 photos for Honfleur, pending approval.
> 
> EDIT
> You can view HERE without approval


Can I just thank you Techno, for uploading your Honfleur photos. We were wondering where to go for half term week, booked the tunnel but nothing else, and wondered if Honfleur was worth visiting. I was just mooching around MHF site and came across them, and they are really lovely photos, and have made my mind up. We will go down to Honfleur. We would like to camp up for 4/5 days on a site - any recommendations?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We stayed here a couple of days
http://www.google.co.uk/search?rlz=...urceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=camping+la+briquerie


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Ah, I'd had a look at that site, do you think we would need to book - or can we just turn up (which I would prefer to do)?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We turned up but that was September :?:


----------

